# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  2 αποριες 1η Λεκιθίνη και 2η παθητική γυμναστική

## elpida_ed

Απορία 1: Έχω ακούσει για την λεκιθίνη ότι ενεργοπείει τον μεταβολισμό και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν την έχετε δοκιμάσει ή αν ξέρετε κάποιον που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αν έχει αποτελέσματα

και Απορία 2: Παθητική γυμναστική, αυτή η ιστορία δηλαδή που καλωδιώνεσαι και μινι ηλεκτροσοκ την πέφτουν στους μύς και θεωρητικά γυμνάζονται.... έγω δεν το τρωω αλλά ξέρω άλλους που το τρώνε αλλά κανέναν που το έχει δοκιμάσει. urban legend η όντως μπορείς να δεις αποτέλεσμα; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να το χρησιμοοιήσω παράλληλα με διατροφή και διάδρομο αλλά η απορια μου είναι κάνει δουλειά;

----------


## fifika_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΠΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ!
ΛΕΚΙΘΙΝΗ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΛΗΞΕ...
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ...
ΚΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ,ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟ....

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ,ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ.ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΛΑ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΝΑ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΥΛΙΓΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ...
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΟΥΕΡ ΠΛΕΙΤ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ...
ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΥΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΦΙΧΤΕΡΜΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ!!!
ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ!
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ...

----------


## ratataplan

. Επειδή περιέχει μεγάλες ποσότητες των βιταμινών ινοσιτόλη και χολίνη βοηθάει στον μεταβολισμό του λίπους. Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι η Λεκιθίνη «αδυνατίζει». Λεκιθίνη παίρνω εγώ τώρα και παρατηρώ αύξηση της διούρησης πράγμα που θέλουμε για να μην υπάρχει κατακράτηση υγρών άρα και κυτταρίτιδας. Θέλει ένα χαπάκι με κάθε γεύμα. Ένα μήνα που την παίρνω και όχι όπως θα έπρεπε έχω δει μια μικρή διαφορά στο «ξεφούσκωμα» Βέβαια έχω αρχίσει και λίγο τρεξιματακι και από δίαιτα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι τακτική. Απλά προσέχω να μην τρώω σαν βόδι. 

Τώρα για την παθητική γυμναστική. Και εγω και η μητέρα μου έχουμε πάει και τα έχουμε σκάσει κανονικά σε τέτοια. Πάντα με δίαιτα κάτι γίνεται αλλά τα ποιο καλά αποτελέσματα σε μενα τουλάχιστον τα είδα σε γυμναστήριο πάντως. Δυστυχώς λόγο υποχρεώσεων και έλλειψης χρόνου δεν πηγαίνω τώρα αλλά καλύτερα πήγαινε γυμναστήριο κάπου κοντά για να σε βολεύει παρά να σκάσεις ένα σωρό λεφτά.

----------


## elpida_ed

παθητική γυμναστική εννοώ να αγοράσω ένα από άυτά τα τύπου ζώνες με ηλεκτρόδια. Τη λεκιθίνη όπως και την παθητική γυμναστική την σκέφτομαι συμπληρωματικά. Προσέχω τι τρώω (800-1000 θερμίδες περίπου) και κάνω και γυμναστική (διάδρομο, κοιλιακούς και κάποια βάρη). Απλά θέλω κάτι εξτρά και επειδή τον μεταβολισμό μου τον έχω μπλοκάρει με όλα τα πειράματα και τις δίατες και την ταλαιπωρία χρειάζομαι κάτι extra για να τον ξυπνήσω. Θα την δοκιμάσω την λεκιθίνη ratataplan γιατί αυτά που μου περιγράφεις είναι πάνω κάτι ότι περίμενα ότι θα έκανε το συμλήρωμα αυτό. για την κατ'οίκον καλωδίωση ακόμα έχω επιφυλάξεις....

----------


## marou_laki

ΕΛΠΙΔΑ!!!

Καταρχην!!Κατω απο 1000 θερμιδες διαιτα χορηγειται σε νοσογονους παχυσαρκους και κλινηρεις και αυτο για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα!Με τοσες χαμηλες θερμιδες απλα αδρανοποιεις τον μεταβολισμο σου...Αυξησε τες σε 1100-1300...αν κανεις και τη γυμναστικουλα σου 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα και θα εισαι τελεια!Μικρα και συχνα γευματα για να καις θερμιδες!Πρωτεινη+νερο+κιν ση=αυξηση μεταβολισμου!

Για τη λεκιθινη εχω να σου πω οτι την επαιρνα και την παιρνω και τωρα σε συνδυασμο με διατροφη και βλεπω οτι χανω!Τωρα αν φταει μονο η διαιατα τι να σου πω,θα σε γελασω.Παντως ειναι επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι κανενα τροφιμο/συστατικο δεν διασπα το λιπος!Εσυ ομως δεν χανεις τιποτα,δεν ειναι δα και κανενα χημικο..

Οσο για τη παθητικη γυμναστικη εχω να σου πω οτι καλυτερα να τη ξεχασεις...Καταπονει τους μυς και μετα νιωθεις ρακος...Προτιμησε τον αεροβια..περπατημα,κολυμπι, χορο,ποδηλατο κτλ..και αν πας σε γυμναστηριο μακρια απο βαρη!Οχι οτι δεν κανουν καλο,αλλα μπορει να σου προσθεσουν βαρος(μυικο ιστο βεβαια οχι λιπος)αλλα σε αυτη τη περιπτωση το χειροτερο ειναι να δουμε τη ζυγαρια να κολλαει!

Αυτα απο μενα,καλη συνεχεια!!:)

----------


## elpida_ed

Την λεκιθίνη την ξεκίνησα την Παρασκευή βοηθητικά για τον μεταβολισμό μου και όχι για να μου κάψει το λίπος από μόνη της χαχαχα. Την διατροφή προσπαθώ να την κρατάω σε ένα μέσο όρο 1000 θερμίδων το οποίο σημαίνει ότι κάποιες φορες με τα δεκατιανά (συνήθως ΣΚ) πάω λίγο παραπάνω από 1000 και άλλες λίγο κάτω. Γυμναστική κάνω αρκετή, 4-5 φορές την εβδομάδα κάποιες φορές 2 φορες τη μέρα πιο πολύ αερόβια (ελλειπτικό, διάδρομο, κολύμπι) και λιγότερο βάρη, πιο πολύ για να τονώσω πλάτη και χέρια και να φαίνεται πιο συμμετρικό το σώμα μου.
Την λεκιθίνη την παίρνεις σε όλα τα γεύματα; 
δηλ. εγώ την παίρνω μετά από κάθε γέυμα απλά μερικές φορές κάποια είναι πολύ μικρά και την παίρνω με επιφύλαξη

----------


## marou_laki

Κανονικα πρεπει 1-2 καψουλες μετα το γευμα.Επειδη το μεσσημερι τρωω κατι ελαφρυ και οχι κανονικο γευμα ,προτιμω να τη παιρνω το βραδυ μετα το βραδινο που ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ σαλατα+πρωτεινη .Και η φαρμακοποιος παντως οταν της ειπα τη διατροφη μου με επιφυλαξη μου την εδωσε γιατι λεει δεν τρωω λιπαρα αλλα παρολαυτα εγω τη συνεχιζω...

Ξερεις τι με ειχε βοηθησει παλιοτερα και λεω να το παρω και τωρα;Μυλοξυδο.Σε καψουλες!Με ειχαν βοηθησει τρομερα,εμενα τουλαχιστον.Ειχα χασει 7-8 κιλα χωρις διαιτα στην ουσια..χωρις να το καταλαβω!Αλλα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι τα ειχα προμηθευτει απο μια εταιρια με φυτικα προιοντα που δεν εχω πια στοιχεια...και σκεφτομαι να παρω απο το φαρμακειο..λογικα παρομοια συστατικα θα ειναι.

----------


## ratataplan

Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις νομίζω ότι απλά πρέπει να κάνεις και λίγο υπομονή. Εισαι σε καλό δρόμο . Ο μεταβολισμός και το σώμα μας θέλει και λίγο χρόνο να πάρει μπρος. 
Όσο για τα μηχανήματα με τα καλώδια βοηθάνε σε τοπικό πάχος αλλά είναι και ακριβά. Μιλάμε για χιλιάρικο και πάνω. 
Μην βιάζεσαι θα έλεγα (ξέρω αυτό το μη βιάζεσαι ούτε εγώ το μπορώ?.)

----------


## elpida_ed

Έψαξε ο καλός μου και βρήκε κάποια μηχανήμτα παθητικής γυμναστικής σε καλές τιμές. Αυτός θέλει να πάρει βοηθητικά για γράμμωση, να φτιάξει 6-pack για το καλοκαίρι (τον μισώ, τον μισώ, τον μισώ.... όχι αυτόν, το ανύπαρκτο λίπος του μισώ) και μου είπε ότι αν είναι θα το δοκιμάσει και αναλόγως με το αποτέλεσμα και το τι ουσιαστικά κάνει θα μου πάρει και μένα. Τώρα θα δω......

----------


## marou_laki

Ελπιδα σου ειπα...αυτα τα μηχανηματα σε κανουν κουρελι!Οταν εκανα στιβο χρησιμοποιουσα για καποιο διαστημα για εξτρα γραμμωση(55 κιλα τοτε) και μετα δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω!!Και απο γραμμωση τι να πω..ας μην χτυπαγα χιλιαρικα κοιλιακους καθε μερα και θα σου λεγα...Η γνωμη μου ειναι να εισαι προσεκτικη.Θα το δει και ο καλος σου οταν το χρησιμοποιησει!

----------


## ratataplan

Παιδιά βρήκα αυτό το θέμα στο ακόλουθο λινκ http://news.pathfinder.gr/periscopio/3222.html

----------


## jvanis

Η λεκιθίνη δεν κάνει τίποτα άδικα παιδεύεστε.Αν δείτε αποτέλεσμα δεν θα οφείλεται σ εαυτήν αλλά στην γυμναστική και στην δίαιτα.Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τρέχετε και να αγοράζετε ότι διαφημίζει πως βοηθά στην απώλεια βάρους.Αναρωτηθήκατε γιατί κανένας γιατρός και διαιτολόγος δεν χρησιμοποιεί λεκιθίνη?Πολύ απλά γιατί δεν κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## Kyveli_ed

*jvanis* πού ξέρεις ότι κανένας διαιτολόγος δε συστείνει λεκιθίνη στα πλαίσια μιας συγκεκριμένης διατροφής? Ερώτησή απλή είναι, γιατί ναι μενς ξέρω ότι τίποτε δεν είναι θαυματοποιώ από μόνο του, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι όντως συμβάλει....

*marou_laki* όσον αφορά το μυλόξυδο, θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα αν μπορείς να αντέξεις τη γεύση του. Αγόρασε από το σούπερ μάρκετ μυλόξυδο και διέλυε μία κουταλιά της σούπας σε μισό ποτηράκι νεράκι (αν το αντέχεις σκέτο, τότε σκέτο :P )... αντί να πληρώνεις χάπια, πιο φυσικός τρόπος και εξίσου αποτελεσματικός.
Για τα μηχανήματα παθητικής γυμναστικής που ανέφερες, δλδ όταν το χρησιμοποιούσες ένιωθες το "πιάσιμο" που νιώθουμε όταν έχουμε κάνει πολλή γυμναστική? Αυτό εννοείς "κουρέλι"?

----------


## elpida_ed

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποια περίοδο που μίλαγα με την διαιτολόγο μου για συμπληρώματα και βιταμίνες απο αυτά που αντιμετώπιζε θετικά ήταν και η λεκιθίνη οπότε νομίζω jvanis οτι πολύ απλά γίνεσαι απόλυτος και γενικέυεις με κριτήριο τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες σου. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τρέχω να αγοράσω ότι βλέπω αλλά αντιθέτως ότι θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει και μετά απο mini έρευνα. Ευχαριστώ για την απόπειρα να κατακρεουργήσεις την διάθεση μου που καλώς ή κακώς εξαρτάται πλέον απόλυτα από τις προσπάθεις που κάνω να αδυνατίσω ακόμα και χρησιμοποιόντας συμπληρωματικά σκευάσματα και τεχνικές στις οποίες εσύ μπορει να είσαι αντίθετος.

----------


## marou_laki

> *marou_laki* όσον αφορά το μυλόξυδο, θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα αν μπορείς να αντέξεις τη γεύση του. Αγόρασε από το σούπερ μάρκετ μυλόξυδο και διέλυε μία κουταλιά της σούπας σε μισό ποτηράκι νεράκι (αν το αντέχεις σκέτο, τότε σκέτο :P )... αντί να πληρώνεις χάπια, πιο φυσικός τρόπος και εξίσου αποτελεσματικός.


Δυστυχως δεν την αντεχω με τιποτα τη γευση του ξυδιου..ουτε τη μυρωδια του!Ακομα και οι καψουλες που μυριζαν μου δημιουργουσαν δυσφορια!Προς το παρον παιρνω λεκιθινη η οποια(εκτος και αν ειναι η ιδεα μου)μου εχει κοψει την ορεξη!Οταν τελειωσουν οι καψουλες θα παρω σιγουρα μυλοξυδο απλα ειμαι σε φαση να βρω κατι φυτικο και φυσικο!




> Για τα μηχανήματα παθητικής γυμναστικής που ανέφερες, δλδ όταν το χρησιμοποιούσες ένιωθες το "πιάσιμο" που νιώθουμε όταν έχουμε κάνει πολλή γυμναστική? Αυτό εννοείς "κουρέλι"?


Οχι,δεν ενιωθα το πιασιμο που νιωθουμε οταν κανουμε γυμναστικη.Ενιωθα τους μυς μου παραλυμενους,περπαταγα και ξαφνικα διπλωνομουν στη μεση χωρις λογο..ασε το τρεμουλο...εχω πολυ ασχημη εμπειρια γενικα..

----------


## magick_mirror

για την λεκιθινη γνωριζω οτι απλα δεσμευει μερος του λιπους που βρισκεται στο στομαχι... δηλαδη απο αυτα που εχει καποιος ηδη φαει... οχι απο το λιπος που ειναι αποθηκευμενο.

για την παθητικη γυμναστικη εχει αποτελεσμα αν το μηχανημα που χρησιμοποιει καποιος δρα , εχει επαφη με την εκφυση και την καταφυση του καθε μυ.. 
πραγμα που το θεωρω λιγο αδυνατο να εχει την καταληλη εφαρμογη σε καθε σωματοτυπο..

----------


## katerina-1981

παιδιά όσον αφορά το μηλόξυδο λίγη παραπάνω προσοχη δώστε!!! Σε μεγάλες ποσότητες (καθημερινή χρήση ) μου έχει πει γιατρος μπορεί να προκαλέσει βλάβες στον οργανισμό! 

Όσον αφορά την παθητική γυμναστική δεν θα τα εμπιστευόμουν ποτέ.. αλλά έχω μια ζώνη τύπου σάουνα η οποία με βοηθάει για ποντους στην κοιλια ;) αν και τετοια εποχη δεν κανει .. Οταν δροσισει ξαναρχίζω!!

----------


## noucca

Τη λεκιθίνη την έπαιρνα κι εγώ παλιά κι αργότερα ένα συμπλήρωμα με garcinia & λεκιθίνη.
Την πρώτη φορά δεν είδα διαφορά, τη δεύτερη όμως που έκανα και μια καλή ισορροπημένη δίαιτα, είδα ότι έχανα κάτι παραπάνω και είχαν ελαττωθεί οι λιγούρες. Πρέπει να την παίρνεις μετά από κάθε κανονικό γεύμα (δηλαδή δε χρειάζεται μετά από το γιαουρτάκι) και να προσέχεις τα λιπαρά. Σαν να λέμε το xenical της γειτονιάς σας...
Για το μηλόξυδο είχα ακούσει κι εγώ πολλά, όπως και για το ξινό νερό Φλώρινας. Ρώτησα το διαιτολόγο μου κι έβαλε τα γέλια "θα με ρωτήσεις για κάθε μία βλακεία που ακούς;". Εγώ πάντως τα έπαιρνα και τα 2, το μηλόξυδο στη σαλάτα και το ξινό νερό 2 μπουκάλια τη μέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησαν (γιατί ήταν κι ο διαιτολόγος θαυματουργός), πάντως είχα μία παρενέργεια που καθόλου δε μου άρεσε: κάθε δεύτερη-τρίτη μέρα κατουριόμουν στον ύπνο μου... Το τι σεντόνια και στρώματα έχω πλύνει εκείνη την περίοδο δε λέγεται! Χώρια τη ντροπή, 25 χρονών γαϊδάρα και να κατουριέμαι...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Λεκιθίνη παίρνω κι εγώ, εδώ και χρόνια γιατί βοηθάει και στην καταπολέμηση της χοληστερίνης. Δεν ξέρω ομως κατά πόσο έχει συμβάλει στην απώλεια των κιλών που έχω χάσει σ' αυτά τα χρόνια.
Παίρνω μια κάψουλα απο τις μεγάλες (νομίζω είναι των 1000) μετά απο κάθε κύριο γεύμα. Ουσιαστικά μία την ημέρα, γιατι τρώω ένα κύριο γεύμα την ημέρα. 

Τώρα για τα μηχανήματα δεν ξέρω καθόλου γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ.

Το μηλόξυδο όμως που αναφέρθηκε σε διάφορα Posts το έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι καταπληκτικό βοήθημα στη λιποδιάλυση.
Είτε σε κάψουλες απο το φαρμακείο είτε μια κουταλιά της σούπας διαλυμένη σε μισό ποτήρι νερό το βράδυ πρίν τον ύπνο.
Και στις δύο μορφές του με βοήθησε πολύ, ειδικά σε περιόδους που είχα κολήσει και είχα απογοητευτεί. (Μιάς και το θυμήθηκα θα το ξανακάνω γιατί εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο κι έχω αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι.)

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάρω_
> Λεκιθίνη παίρνω κι εγώ, εδώ και χρόνια γιατί βοηθάει και στην καταπολέμηση της χοληστερίνης.


Aυτό ομολογώ πως δε το ήξερα.

Ρε κορίτσια, έχετε χοληστερίνη;

Πρόσφατα έκανα εξετάσεις και η κακή είναι 105 (μια χαρά, δηλαδή), ενώ η καλή 45 (δυο τρομάρες, δηλαδή). Ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να έχω υψηλή κακή χοληστερόλη, αφού οι χαμηλές τιμές της καλής μπορούν να προκαλέσουν τα ίδια προβλήματα με την υψηλή κακή.

Είμαι σε λάθος θέμα και για να μπώ στον σωστό δρόμο, λεκιθίνη δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ, αλλά το έχω σκεφθεί ενώ έχω δοκιμάσει παθητική γυμναστική και η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάπως βοήθησε στην πιο εύκολη απώλεια πόντων...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μάρω_
> Λεκιθίνη παίρνω κι εγώ, εδώ και χρόνια γιατί βοηθάει και στην καταπολέμηση της χοληστερίνης.
> 
> 
> ...


Κι εγώ δεν το ήξερα. Το έμαθα απο ένα φίλο που πέρασε έμφραγμα και του είχε πεί ο γιατρός μαζί με όλα τα χάπια που έπαιρνε μετά να παίρνει και λεκιθίνη για τη χοληστερίνη επειδή ήταν οριακά και δεν χρειαζόταν να του γράψει φάρμακο γι' αυτήν.

----------


## evini

Γεια!!!!!παιρνω λεκιθινη εδω και 3 μηνες και ολοι μου λενε οτι εχω μαζεψει!!!δεν κανω καθολου σωστη διατροφη,διοτι παω 3 λυκειου και οπως καταλαβαινετε......(σοκολατε  κ.τ.λ)και ουτε καν που γυμναζομαι!!απλα παιρνω περισσοτερη δοση,περιπου 5-6 καψουλες!!!!(και αυτο με βοηθαει και στο διαβασμα μου)!!οποτε κατα προσωπικη μου αποψη βοηθαει αλλα θελει το χρονο του!!και ειδικα αν την συνδιασουμε και με γυμναστικη και με μια πιο σωστη διατροφη,μια χαρα μοντελα.............. ¨)

----------


## sghe7

καπου παραπανω αναφέρθηκαν προβληματα που μπορει να προκαλέσει η συνεχόμενη χρήση μηλοξυδου....
κανεις να προσθέσει κατι σε αυτό?
θελω να χασω καποια κιλακια και σκεφτομαι μαζι με το γυμναστηριο αντι για λεκιθινη μηλοξυδο

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Ο Δείκτης Μάζας Σώματος είναι ένας τρόπος να δούμε και το πόσο υγιείς είμαστε χωρίς φυσικά να ξεχνάμε παράγοντες όπως αρτηριακή πίεση, χοληστερίνη, ζάχαρο κτλ. Αν ανήκετε στη κατηγορία με φυσιολογικό βάρος τότε χρειάζεστε συντήρηση με ισορροπημένη διατροφή και άσκηση. Με ΔΜΣ άνω των 25 χρειάζεστε μεγάλη προσοχή στη διατροφή ενώ με δείκτη άνω των 30 η συμβουλή από ειδικό διαιτολόγο ή γιατρό είναι απαραίτητη. 

ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΤΕ
Απλές δίαιτες έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να τις ολοκληρώνετε 
Καθόλου γλυκά, δεν τα χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μας 
Τέλος στη καθιστική ζωή 
Περπάτημα και άσκηση τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την εβδομάδα από μισή ώρα έτσι ώστε και να δυναμώνουν οι μύες αλλά και να αυξάνετε ο ρυθμός μεταβολισμού 
Να πίνετε τουλάχιστον ενάμιση λίτρο νερού ημερησίως
Να τρέφεστε με πολλά φρούτα και βιταμίνες που τονώνουν το οργανισμό 
Όχι στην κατανάλωση αλκοολούχων ποτών, 
Να τρώτε αρκετά μικρά γεύματα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας 
Να προγραμματίζετε εβδομαδιαίο διατροφολόγιο
Να περιορίσουμε τις λιπαρές τροφές καθώς και τις ιδιαίτερα αλμυρές
Να προτιμάτε τα ?καλά? λίπη τα μη κορεσμένα π.χ αμαγείρευτο ελαιόλαδο, παχιά ψάρια κλπ 

Για να μη διαιωνίζετε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα με λύσεις ακατάλληλες, ας επισκεφθείτε έναν ειδικό, ο οποίος θα προσαρμόσει το καθημερινό διαιτολόγιο στις ανάγκες σας προκειμένου να ξαναβρείτε τη χαμένη σας σιλουέτα. ʼλλωστε μην ξεχνάτε, το καλοκαίρι δεν είναι τόσο μακριά.

Το βάρος δεν είναι ο μοναδικός δείκτης υγείας της σωματικής διάπλασης. Υπάρχουν ειδικές ζυγαριές που μετράνε και το ποσοστό λίπους στο σώμα. Έτσι, μπορείτε να έχετε καλύτερη εικόνα για το αποτέλεσμα της δίαιτας που ακολουθήθηκε.

ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ

ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ
ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ 10% ................20% 
ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ 10?20% 20-30%
ΕΥΣΩΜΟΣ 20-25% 30-35%
ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΟΣ 25-30% 35-40%
ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΟΣ ..30% ...............40%



Συμπληρώματα διατροφής αποκλειστικά για αδυνάτισμα.

Φύκια - Guar Gum 
Ανήκουνε στη κατηγορία διαιτητικών ινών με την ιδιότητα να απορροφούν νερό στον οργανισμό δημιουργώντας έτσι αίσθημα πλήρωσης. Αποτελούν φυσική πηγή υψηλής σε περιεκτικότητα σε ιώδιο. Το ιώδιο έχει επίδραση στο θυρεοειδή αδένα ο οποίος επηρεάζει το ρυθμό του γενικού μεταβολισμού και για αυτό χρειάζεται προσοχή σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με το θυρεοειδή τους.

Ψύλλιο (Psylium) 
Ανήκει και αυτό στις φυτικές ίνες. Χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όπως δυσκοιλιότητα, υπερχοληστερολαιμία, παχυσαρκία.

CHITOSAN / ΧΗΤΙΝΗ
Παράγεται από οστρακοειδή όπως γαρίδες και καβούρια. Ανήκει στη κατηγορία των διαιτητικών ινών και έχει την ιδιότητα να δεσμεύει τα χολικά οξέα και να μειώνει την απορρόφηση των λιπών από το λεπτό έντερο. Είναι δυνατόν να εμφανίσει μετεωρισμό και αυξημένη παραγωγή αερίων και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται σε αλλεργικούς σε οστρακοειδή.

Μηλόξυδο
Βοηθά στη καλή λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού, στη καύση του περιττού λίπους καθώς και στη μείωση της κατακράτησης των υγρών. Το μηλόξυδο έχει την ιδιότητα να οδηγεί το λίπος στους μύες, να το καίει αλλά και να μειώνει την όρεξη. 

ΛεκιθΊνη
Χρησιμοποιείται προληπτικά ενάντια στη συσσώρευση λίπους στο ήπαρ, μείωση της χοληστερίνης και έλεγχος βάρους.

ΠΙΚΟΛΙΝΙΚΟ ΧΡΩΜΙΟ
Το χρώμιο ανήκει στα ιχνοστοιχεία και επιδρά στο μεταβολισμό των υδατανθράκων, των λιπών και των πρωτεϊνών. Έχει επίσης την ιδιότητα να ρυθμίζει το σάκχαρο στο αίμα καθώς και να αυξάνει το βασικό μεταβολισμό. 

ΣΥΝΕΝΖΥΜΟ Q10
Το συνένζυμο αυτό βρίσκεται σχεδόν σε κάθε κύτταρο του σώματος και είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο στον οργανισμό για τη παραγωγή ενέργειας. Έχει βρεθεί ότι αυξάνει τη σωματική αντοχή του ανθρώπου, τονώνοντας τον οργανισμό και βοηθά σημαντικά στη προσπάθεια για απώλεια βάρους. Ίσως από τις πιο αποτελεσματικές δραστικές ουσίες που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά.

Υδροξυκιτρικό οξύ
Βρίσκεται σε αρκετά σκευάσματα για αδυνάτισμα έχοντας την ιδιότητα να καταστέλλει τη σύνθεση λιπαρών οξέων, και να καταπολεμά την όρεξη.

ΕΦΕΔΡΙΝΗ (Ephrdra)
Η εφεδρίνη είναι ένα φυτό που έχει την ιδιότητα να διεγείρει το συμπαθητικό σύστημα αυξάνοντας έτσι το ρυθμό μεταβολισμού. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολλά προϊόντα αδυνατίσματος και αύξησης μυικής μάζας. Θεωρείται από τα πιο αποτελεσματικά στο αδυνάτισμα αλλά έχει πολλές παρενέργειες. Έτσι λοιπόν απαγορεύεται η νόμιμη πώληση του. Μερικές από τις παρενέργειες είναι: η αύξηση των καρδιακών παλμών, ενδοκρανιακές αιμορραγίες, υπέρταση, αρρυθμίες, αύξηση γλυκόζης στο αίμα, κατάθλιψη, διαταραχές ύπνου, υπερθυροειδισμό. Η χρήση του λοιπόν είναι απαγορευτική. 

Υδροξυμεθυλβουτιρικό οξύ
Έχει αναβολική δράση αυξάνοντας την αναλογία της μυικής μάζας προς το λιπώδη ιστό

Πυροσταφυλικό οξύ
Αυξάνει σημαντικά τη παραγωγή ενέργειας στον οργανισμό βελτιώνοντας έτσι τις σωματικές επιδόσεις και την αναλογία του μυικού ιστού.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι κανένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής δεν μπορεί από μόνο του να αντικαταστήσει μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή με στόχο την απώλεια βάρους. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά δεν έχουν αποδεδειγμένη δράση κατά της παχυσαρκίας και απλά συμπληρώνουν τη προσπάθεια μας για αδυνάτισμα. Το σημαντικότερο είναι η αλλαγή του καθιστικού τρόπου ζωής μας και η εισαγωγή σωματικής άσκησης ως καθημερινής συνήθειας. Μεγάλη προσοχή στα επικίνδυνα και άγνωστα συμπληρώματα ειδικά μέσω του διαδικτύου τα οποία πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να βρεθούν σε κάθε σπίτι. Πολλά από αυτά μπορεί να έχουν ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες, επικίνδυνες για την υγεία σας. Συνίσταται να αγοράζετε τέτοια προϊόντα μόνο από φαρμακεία και να συμβουλεύεστε πάντα τον φαρμακοποιό η το γιατρό σας για τη καταλληλότητα τους.

----------


## sghe7

Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση, ειπε ενα φιλος οτι μηλοξυδο αν δεν βρουμε σε χαπακια, αν το προμηθευτουμε απο το super market ειναι το ίδιο και πιο φυσικό.
μηλοξυδο βρήκα εγω σε υγρό, στα ραφια με το ξυδι και αλλα τετοια για σαλατες.... αυτο ειναι?

----------


## etet_

Χωρις να το εχω δοκιμασει προσωπικα σε υγρη μορφη ναι αυτο ειναι.

----------


## sghe7

παιδια οσο αφορα την δοσολογια για το μηλοξυδο ενας φιλος / μια φιλη πιο πανω εγραψε μια κουταλια της σουπας σε μισο ποτηρι...
να υποθεσω ειναι μεσημερι βραδυ η δοσολογια μετα το φαγητό?

----------


## karol_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ

ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ
ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ 10% ................20% 
ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ 10?20% 20-30%
ΕΥΣΩΜΟΣ 20-25% 30-35%
ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΟΣ 25-30% 35-40%
ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΟΣ ..30% ...............40%
/quote]

ara egw... eimai 0,2 apo to "fusiologikh"? Giati diatano den to blepw?? :(

----------


## BARB3

βρε παιδια, να ρωτησω και εγω. το CLA το εχετε ακουστα? σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω αλλά αυτο που βρηκα ειναι αρκετα ακριβο και λεω μην τα δωσω τα λεφτα χωρις λογο. εκτος απο CLA, φλερταρω και με την L-καρνιτινη και επισης σκεφτομαι το whey για αμεσως μετα τον διαδρομο. εχει κανενας αποψη για αυτα?
μηπως, αν πατε σε γυμναστηριο, να ρωτησετε τον γυμναστη σας? 
το CLA βοηθα στη διαλυση του αποθηκευμενου λιπους. σχεδον το ιδιο και η καρνιτινη αν και οι τελευταιες μελετες προτεινουν το cla. το δε whey ειναι πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος και οταν παιρνεται μετα την γυμναστικη βοηθα στην δημιουργια/τονωση μυων δηλ σφιξιμο αντι πλαδαριασματος

----------


## katsikaki_ed

Σήμερα είναι η μέρα του μυλόξηδου για μένα...

Έγραψα και σε άλλο post, η δοδολογία που ακολουθώ είναι αυτη που προτείνει η ιστοσελίδα
http://www.bionaturel.gr/adynatisma-...e-extract.html

Όσο για το CLA δεν εω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω και τι κάνει...

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος κάτι;

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by BARB3_
> βρε παιδια, να ρωτησω και εγω. το CLA το εχετε ακουστα? σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω αλλά αυτο που βρηκα ειναι αρκετα ακριβο και λεω μην τα δωσω τα λεφτα χωρις λογο. εκτος απο CLA, φλερταρω και με την L-καρνιτινη και επισης σκεφτομαι το whey για αμεσως μετα τον διαδρομο. εχει κανενας αποψη για αυτα?
> μηπως, αν πατε σε γυμναστηριο, να ρωτησετε τον γυμναστη σας? 
> το CLA βοηθα στη διαλυση του αποθηκευμενου λιπους. σχεδον το ιδιο και η καρνιτινη αν και οι τελευταιες μελετες προτεινουν το cla. το δε whey ειναι πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος και οταν παιρνεται μετα την γυμναστικη βοηθα στην δημιουργια/τονωση μυων δηλ σφιξιμο αντι πλαδαριασματος


Για το CLA εχει πληροφοριες εδω..
http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=636

η whey δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο πρωτεινη,δηλαδη ειτε φας 100 gr. κοτοπουλο και παρεις απο αυτο 27 γρ. πρωτεινης,ειτε παρεις ενα σκουπ whey που θα σου δωσει τα ιδια γραμμαρια δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα.Εκτος αν κανεις βαρη και θελεις ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετα το γυμναστηριο να παρεις μια πρωτεινη πολυ γρηγορης απορροφησης,αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται οταν κανεις μονο διαδρομο.Δεν προκειται να σε βοηθησει σε τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## badgirl

σταματησα τα λιποτοξ, αφου μου ειπε ο διαιτολογος οτι δε θα κανουν τιποτα, κ θα αρχισω λεκιθινη που επαιρνα κ παλιοτερα μετα το μεσημεριανο γευμα κυριως...
τι λετε για τη λεκιθινη?

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by sghe7_
> καπου παραπανω αναφέρθηκαν προβληματα που μπορει να προκαλέσει η συνεχόμενη χρήση μηλοξυδου....
> κανεις να προσθέσει κατι σε αυτό?
> θελω να χασω καποια κιλακια και σκεφτομαι μαζι με το γυμναστηριο αντι για λεκιθινη μηλοξυδο


διαβαζω ολα τα προηγουμενα ποστ κ δε μπορω ναποφασισω...λεκιθιννη που επαιρνα παλιοτερα ή μηλοξυδο?

----------

